# getDouble auch mit null möglich?



## krgewb (22. Dez 2020)

Ich iteriere per jdbctemplate.query und hole dann die Werte wie folgt:


```
Double x = rs.getDouble("XPOS");
```

Falls es keinen Wert gibt, wird aber 0 zurückgegeben. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob es einen Wert gibt?


----------



## LimDul (22. Dez 2020)

getObject aufrufen und auf null prüfen müsste gehen. getDouble gibt einen double, keinen Double zurück. Und ein double kann halt nie null sein.


----------



## httpdigest (22. Dez 2020)

- https://stackoverflow.com/questions...nt-value-from-a-java-resultset#answer-2920420 (in dem Fall war es zwar getInt(), ist aber äquivalent)
- https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/sql/ResultSet.html#wasNull()


----------

